# Upgrad advice needed. P945GCL TO G41 COMBO ASUS



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys i was trying to sort a wierd problem after adding 4gb of ddr2 ram to my pc. Its failed to power on gpu once 4gb is added but works without gpu ie on board worked like a charm. 

GPU-HD 5770
CPU-INTEL PENTIUM D 2.8GHZ
2*2 DDR2 KINGSTON 800 MHZ RUNNING AT 667
80GIG HDD
CM 600 XTREME PLUS
LG 17 INCH MONITOR 1280X1024 RES

I am already running a thread in GPU but since the problem i thought moved to board i am planning to upgrade the board to ASUS G41 COMBO where ram support is 8gigs and that too ddr3 support.

Let me know if this is  a wise choice to go. Or my problem of gpu with 4gb could be solved. 

Also later if i require i can upgrade cpu as well to any used quad core.

Let me know you thoughts guys.

Please guys give me some input. I would appreciate.

Core2Quad CPU+ASUS P5QL PRO + 4 GB RAM + 250 GB HDD at 7.5k all have few mths warranty left

Hi i am getting 
Core2Quad CPU+ASUS P5QL PRO + 4 GB RAM + 250 GB HDD at 7.5k all have few mths warranty left


Let me know if it is a done deal


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you really want to upgrade to a budget Quad then go for AMD AthlonII X4 640 at 4k and Gigabyte 880G mobo with DDR3 RAM. I am suggesting you this coz  Intel C2Qs are out of production now and even if you find a C2Q, it will cost nothing less than 7k. So, its wiser to go for AMD for budget QUADs. 
 But you have already purchased 2GBs of DDR2 RAM so what will you do with it if you go for DDR3 RAM. So, IMO sell the old config w/o the GPU and spend some more and get an AMD AthlonII X4 640 at 4k + Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3H at 4.2k + Corsair value RAM 4GB DDR3 at 2k i.e total at 10.2k.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats fine sas tell me if the above deal is good . ! year i can push and once the ivy series is stablized along with new gpu i will go for it.

I know quad are out of market but the above deal pleases me. So i get hdd with cpu and board along with 4gig of ram with my existing 4gig totals to 8gig as it support 16 gig 

i am just need the performance over my current spec will it boost or not


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: GPU goes offline when dual channel DDR2 ram installed*

^^
if all of them working fine then i think its a very good deal.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: GPU goes offline when dual channel DDR2 ram installed*



macho84 said:


> Thats true. One Small correction the gpu is not refused to powerup the board refused to boot when 4gig and gpu is there . Its board which is not booting with 4+ ram
> 
> I am getting a second hand deal let me know if it work
> 
> ...



Remember u can get an AMD AthlonX4+AM3 MB+4GB DDR3 New @ 10K i dont think spending 7.5K in a dying tech. is a good idea u r better off wait for 5 more months or trade off ur current config & get a SB


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, the AMD Quad Core i.e AthlonII X4 will definitely give much better performance than your current rig.
So, you are planning to buy a new HHD too. 500GB is min. that you can get now, for 1.7k. 
Sorry you can't really use your DDR2 RAM with DDR3 RAMs. The AMD mobo suggested above is a DDR3 board and you can only use DDR3 RAM with it. So, no need of keeping the old DDR2 RAM. Better sell the old rig with 4GB DDR2 RAM you have and get an AMD Quad core rig with DDR3 RAM and use your HD5770 with it.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

No my query is if i go your choice its extra 2k plus i had to loose ram as well. I dont think my old rig will go more than 5k total. I cant sell the psu as its recently invested not actually required.

Hi i am getting the below spec in perfectly working condition with warranty left in hdd and cpu . Not sure on MB. of course ram life time. Will quad core will boost when compared to dual core. My only concern is that the cpu is old type ie 65 nm which is extremely hot even at normal condition. Kindly advice for the same. Other than that i am fine. Would also need some nice cooler for the cpu so that i can keep it cool .

Core2Quad CPU q6600 +ASUS P5QL PRO + 4 GB RAM + 250 GB HDD


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Core2Quad CPU q6600 +ASUS P5QL PRO + 4 GB RAM + 250 GB HDD  @ 7.5K,

Hmm.. it is not a bad deal, you can go with it. It will also give you enough backup untill the launch of new generation processors. C2Q 6600 offers performance near to Athlon II X4 620 and it is avery good overclocker. But before making your purchase, check if everything is working fine or not.. Like CPU temaparture level, CPU heatsink condition, Ram slots of the mobos, bad sectors in HDD etc.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

I will do cilus . Thanks.

Actually i lost it another guy got it.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Better luck next time buddy.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Buddy, i am not asking you to sell the whole rig. Just sell the old mobo+proccy+4GB DDR2 RAM at 4-5k and use the remaining parts with the new Athlon setup.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

yep, getting a new Athlon II X4 based rig makes more sense and he can keep his HDD, Gfx card, PSU and cabby from the oLD rig


----------



## macho84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can any one post if any site offering less than Rs 3000 for this MB. 

P5G41C-M its a combo which supports both DDR2 AND DDR3 But either of these can be used. Not both combined.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

if you are still intesresting in getting a G41 mobo you better look for GA-G41M-Combo which should be around ~2.5k


----------



## macho84 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup Topgear bit higher than i expect. Its 2.7k. Just bought it today. Yet to install and see if all the ram 4gb and gpu card working in hand. Just need some advice is it wise to go for tx3 cooler. My process or intel dual core 820 2.8ghz is too hot at games at 70 degree. I feel sometime very slow in response. I am looking to add the tx3 will it reduce the temp by 20 percentage atleast than the stock cooler. Please let me know. I will invest later next month or so looking some dual core or quad core used one. max 2-3k. if quad upper limit.

Hello i need immediate help. Installed the new motherboard switched on the pc. the cpu fan is running and i cant see the monitor turning on. No beep sound nothing. I know for memory beep sound what if the cpu . I correctly installed everything. it took almost 1.5 hours but result zero. Please help what could be wrong.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

Try running the mobo without the gfx card first and check all the ram slots by putting one memory module on one slot at a time.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 17, 2011)

Top Now i came to know that the intel pentium d series is not supported. Its older than intel dual core e series. so the cpu is not supported thats the problem

wasted on board without a cpu. I should be looking to for selling to someone. let me know if any one wants.

Where to get S/PDIF-out for motherboard. Is that comes as accesory will it give digital out to the pc.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ yep, you cpu is not supported by that mobo but you can do one thing - how about getting a Pentium Dual-Core E5700/E8500 cpu around 3k to use with this mobo and any of these two cpus will give you more than double performance in app and games compared to the old cpu you have.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2011)

But why not sell this motherboard and go for an AthlonII X3 combo. It will be much better option.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

If he can sell it at the the price he bought this one then fine 

BTW, he can ask the shopkeper to take back this mobo and he can try to get a new Athlon II X3 based rig from there with a suitable mobo.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

yes i also think that he can get it exchanged at the dealer & also if he tries he can get something fo his old stuff its better to get rid of the old ones & get a new X3/X4, DDR3 RAM & AM3 MB


----------



## macho84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  i am buying e5800. Can any let me know any online shop to get the best price . i am seeing more than 3k. Any online site sells at best price including shipping. I saw the cpu passmark says its faster a bit than e7500 c2d but only disadvantage is MISSING SSE4 AND CACHE SIZE PLUS FSB 1066 . 

I had a quick question is that possible to run both the cpu and ram at the same speed as  i am having both 2gb kingston 800mhz ram and i am going to buy e5800 which is also running at 800mhz . Will the ram can run at full speed as my MB support OC upto 1333. So wouldnt that be a problem running at full speed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

In simple word - Your Ram and CPU will both run at 800 Mhz speed if you get a e5800.

BTW, if possible get a e5700 at 3k and you can easily OC that to 3.2 Ghz with that mobo

here's a link for e5700 @ 3k 
Link


----------



## macho84 (Jul 19, 2011)

But top the price is not big difference just 200 bugs max. I get a based clocked to 3.2 so i use good cooler can go to 3.4/3.6

which one is better TX3 or thermal take basic model. 

tx3 at 1.2k
thermal take at 1.5 k.

Hi i had small problem. I tried to hibernate and the system is coming back from hibernate immediately. Actully is there any thing on power mode for s1 or s3, s4 which type does the hibernate comes in . Let me know. I tried many times its goes to hibernate and comes back.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

The cooler answer can be found here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/143907-cpu-best-e5800-c2d-7500-a.html

Hibernate mode saves everything from mem to disk and then shuts down the Pc - your comp can't come back from Hibernate mode to normal working state unless you start your comp by pressing the power switch 

What you are seeing is your comp is coming back from Sleep Mode and  There could be many reason behind it - most probably the sensor of the optical mouse can be the issue - I know it from personal exp 

S3 is better Sleep mode than S1 an it saves more power and S4 means Hibernate mode - I think that clears out your confusion


----------



## macho84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes thanks for the info top. Actually there is a setting in the  setup which i set it to s1 so it refused to stay in the hibernate now its clear . its working perfectly.

I had a query on the cooler. Right now the stock is keep the procy at 45 max 50 . Still do i need to invest on a cooler  for now. or later i do when OC is required.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

What app you are using to measure temps ? if it's coretemp/realtemp or HWmonitor and if it's showing your cpu's core temp is 45-50C under load then ( which apps you are suing for load testing ? ) I don't think you need to get an after market cpu cooler right now - you are completely safe upto 65-68C core temp but if you intend to OC then I think you should get an aftermarket cpu cooler as with OC cpu speed and volt level might increase as well as heat and performance


----------



## macho84 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi another issue started i had no idea why this is happening. My pc suddenly today stopped working . Its getting shut of in 10 minutes. Nothing went wrong until i added the 500 gig segate hdd. But it was almost a day and half after which i am recieving this error. I even removed it and tried but still the pc shuts off in 10-15 min. I did the same staying in bios nothing happend after 15 min i went into os and within 5 min after all loaded the pc shuts down. I can restart the pc for alteast 10 min. i had to remove the power switch and reinsert it and then had to plug in or after 10 min gap. Not sure why this happening. 

PSU CM 600 EXTREME PLUS  
INTEL E5800 3.2GHZ 800 MHZ FSB
ASUS COMBO G41 
2*2 DDR2 800 MHZ KINGSTON RAM
80 GIG SEGATE HDD
500 GIG SATA SEGATE HDD
SAPPHIRE HD 5770 1GB DDR5 VRM

thats all parts running with the psu . Hope the psu can run this without any issues.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 26, 2011)

Cooler Master Extreme /Extreme Plus PSUs are having very bad reputation and in lot of cases they have fallen short to deliver proper wattage with a powerful GPU in the system. So PSU may be an issue. Try to run the system for some times by removing the GPU and using the IGP. Check if the problem is coming or not when the GPU is removed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, it might be a PSU issue. Try the steps Cilus has aked for. If this doesn't help, then try reinstalling your OS to check if this prob. stops..


----------



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2011)

what if after removable of gpu it works correctly. I can surely tell the psu is the problem for shutdown.

Tell me do i need to go for 500 watts for my spec or more than that.

The one i had is issue for some reason i cant rma it.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Its better to get rid of this CM eXtreme PSU. Yes, a 500W PSU will be sufficient for your rig. BTW what's your budget. 
These are the options you should look for:
FSP SAGAII 400W -- 1.8k
FSP SAGAII 500W -- 2.1k
Corsair CX-400 -- 2.5k
Corsair CX-430v2 -- 2.7k 
Tagan StoneRock 500W -- 3.1k
Corsair VX-450 -- 3.5k
Corsair GS600 -- 4.1k
Corsair VX-550 -- 4.3k


----------



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi thankfully the pc is back . I removed the Psu Blown air in it at high speed and then fitted every other component back and then switch on . I also saw that the new HDD is very hot damn hot cant hold in hand. Is that could also be the issue for the shutdown. 

Let me know i would be changing the case to nzxt gamma case. with all fans in it. Would that solve the heat issue. Also the dust very worst the pc is getting dust thats the reason i am planning to go for a case which has dust filter.

See here is my psu wattage on full load which is required on gaming scenario.

*www.megapix.com/?p=CU50SFJD.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ so the shutdown prob now got solved - nice to know that 

if you touch a HDD after immediately shutting down a comp the HDD will feel hot - to know the actual temp of your HDD you should use some temp monitoring app like HWmonitor/HWinfo


----------



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thats tru top as i did the same after resizing the partion say it moved 50 gigs apparently. But i asked the support team why the shutdown is happening as i had not faced any issues until i added the hdd . Then they asked if you had tried to see if the problem was gone after removing the hdd. I said yes and it was even there after removing the gpu. But it was not there after blowing the psu with high air and reinstalled the psu to the case.

May be the pc needs some proper cooling and stay away from dust. I know it is the issue. I had already taken action on that by ordering NZXT GAMMA CASE and cooling fans with senetry 2 controller.

Top can you guide me on cable management on the above case as well as setting up the fan controller in the case. i am new to these controllers. I didnt even thought of buying it but this serious issue pushed me to buy one.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

&& To be honest I don't have much exp with fan controllers and cable management iin Gamma - so you better ask some other member who have gamma cabby and for fan controller you can ask asingh - he might be able to help you


----------

